# Lowveld Lodge



## cedars (Nov 2, 2011)

I have 2 spacebanked weeks from LL and now that there is all this uncertainty about its future I am wondering what happens if I do a trade for 2012 or 2013 and they are no longer a timeshare???  Will I lose my already traded for resort???


----------

